# What to give after vaccinations besides Thuja?



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

Hi! I am planning ahead for my pup that will be arriving home around August 1 and trying to get my medicine cabinet stocked. 

I read that Thuja can be a good choice for vaccination side effects. Would it be okay to give even if the pup doesn't necessarily have side effects, but just as a detox? Anything else you would recommend?


----------



## *Fiona (May 25, 2016)

I may have just found an answer to my own question.. Here is a list based on specific symptoms from dogsnaturallymagazine:

Generals, convulsions, vaccination after: Silica, Thuja
Mentals, anxiety, vaccination after: Thuja
Eye, inflammation, vaccination after: Thuja
Stomach, nausea, vaccination after: Silica
Rectum, diarrhea, vaccination after: Silica, Thuja
Respiration, asthmatic, vaccination after: Thuja
Cough, vaccination after: Thuja
Extremities, paralysis, lower limbs, vaccination after: Thuja
Extremities, swelling general, upper limbs, vaccination after: Silica, Sulphur, Thuja (in dogs, this generally corresponds to a lump at the injection site)
Skin, eczema, vaccination after: Mezereum (thick, hard scabs), Sulphur (red, itchy eruptions)
When treating reactions to a rabies vaccine, Belladonna and Lyssin


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've never had a dog have a reaction, they don't even become sleepy. I also seperate the vaccines, so that might have something to do with it. It's not a bad idea to be prepared, you seem to have that covered.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

milk thistle


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I don't give anything but I do keep my dogs calm and indoors and don't plan any exercise or strenuous activities the day after an immunization.


----------

